# Few questions about the brp 18sc v2m, plz respond



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Do the kits come with a pinion? An if so will it go directly on a mamba motor?

Do the kits come with a servo saver? Or servo horn? And does it come with the steering tie rod? An the ball join for the servo horn/saver?

Are the scalpel spur/ diff Better than brps?

Has neone broken one of these? Bent the main drive shaft? Snapped a chassis? 

Can I use a hs65 karbanite geared servo in this?

Ha ne one ran one of these with either a 3 cell, and or a extreamly high kv motor?

How fast do tires burn up being ran on a non carpet surface? 

Nething else I should no about these wonderful cars??


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Comon guys lol, help me out here lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

look in other post.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

we run hi KV but you cant use the power, my 5400 mamba is running at 55% throttle on carpet so no need for 3 cell trust me.... one of the guys has an 8000 mamba at about 18% throttle. no experience with tire wear except on carpet and it is about the usual for carpet. we bought these about christmas and put on about 8-900 laps on them every wed since and have not broken one part ,not one, they are pretty bulletproof they have been t boned at fulll throttle and bashed straight into plywood walls.
getting them to work is all about getting the diff loose enough, it has to slip some or its crazy.
not sure about your servo choice
dont know about the scalpel parts.
nothing wrong with the parts they came with.
order extra blue dot compound wheels.
its a simple car that works. we race them with MRS4's that use the same electronics and the lap times arealmost exactly the same and the MRS4's are exotec chassis.
I cant express how much fun and how bullet proof these are.
press on pinion included fits mamba micro .
no axle issues and they have taken hard hits

first set of foam lasted 6 race nites of 800 ish or about 5000 laps on a track with 8 second laps on carpet when they wear down the chassis starts to drag
No servo saver but all steering links included.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very helpful thankyou does ne one run these on non track serfuces? Someones gotta have drivin these on a normal smooth road? Cuz I'm not really lookin for a lap car, I'm lookin for a mirco street basher lol... An does ne one make a rubber tire for these?

Also, does neone know how much the car 
weights? Rolling or runnin?

Do brp foams need to be sealed on the edges? For onroad?

An I'd still love some info on the scalpel gears, there's gotta be a reason bud makes the bushing to use em?
Has ne one stripped, broke, or had a pinion come off?

Also, I ordered mine from hobby town, an the order should go in Sunday, are the even in stock? Cuz they didn't no if it was backordered or what... Cuz hobbytown sucks here lol...

An once again thanks for all the help love the products


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

No need to glue the tires, unless you're running on really high grip carpet.

The pinions need to be pressed onto the motor shaft. No way they're coming off without a puller. The plastic spur can get chewed up, but the pinions are pretty bulletproof.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

I ment the sidewalls of the tires so they dont chunk? An r the pinions plastic? An hopfully someone can still help me with those other questions

also, how r the chassis cut? If u don't mind me askin


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

If you're running indoors on carpet, the BRP tires really don't chunk, unless the body cuts the tires. The pinions are metal.

I believe that Bud cuts the chassis on a CNC mill.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I'm pretty good with my tools an such, do ya think I can get the pinion on a mamba? 

An that's cool I just was interested in how he cut them

so do I normally have to buy a pinion puller?


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

O an I ment on like semi smooth asphalt with the tires, Cheyenne doesn't have indoor, or even on road tracks lol


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

cracker420 said:


> Well I'm pretty good with my tools an such, do ya think I can get the pinion on a mamba?
> 
> An that's cool I just was interested in how he cut them
> 
> so do I normally have to buy a pinion puller?


I tap the pinion on with a small hammer, but you must support the opposite end of the motor shaft, or you will destroy the motor bearings. Around here, we've gone to a spec pinion / spur combo, so the pinion usually stays on for the life of the motor.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well that's fine I can do that. So is there neone here that's not party of ur guyses race group?


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm part of the group that runs with xxfile in Canada and I will attest that no matter how hard he tries to buck me off the track, he can't break my car.


----------



## cracker420 (Mar 1, 2012)

So does bud make all these himself? Is there ne parts u use that arnt made by brp? Jw


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

you can use scapel gears they tend to make the car run quitter.. you can also run losi gears if you drill them out for the diff balls also just makes the car less noisy.. you will find running these cars on smooth asphalt will eat a set of foams fairly quick, then again most foam tires on pavement wont last.. I've made an entire car out of Graphite with slight modifications to Bud's awesome design.. These cars are really indestructible just look at some videos of them running a figure eight races.. You can use Associated pinions gears also.. some guys have using full size servo with these cars also.. I'd have to agree on the brushless motors you can try anything it's a matter of getting all that power to hook up is another animal. Have Fun with it


----------

